# Through kennel feeding stations



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone know who manufactures those rotating through kennel feeding stations?
I've found one made by Pet-Safe but they don't want to bring it into canada. I know they make them in Europe, but I don't know the manufacturer.
Any help would be appreciated.
Derek


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

magum kennels /belum country not correct spelling bought mine special order home depot,


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Derek Milliken said:


> Anyone know who manufactures those rotating through kennel feeding stations?
> I've found one made by Pet-Safe but they don't want to bring it into canada. I know they make them in Europe, but I don't know the manufacturer.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Derek


I know Vic Donza had 3 of them for sale a bit ago. He would probably have a supplier name.

You might also want to contact Tim Watt's in Calgary, he should be abe to manufacture some for your company.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

Keith Earle said:


> magum kennels /belum country not correct spelling bought mine special order home depot,


behlen country i use it too,


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Derek Milliken said:


> Anyone know who manufactures those rotating through kennel feeding stations?
> I've found one made by Pet-Safe but they don't want to bring it into canada. I know they make them in Europe, but I don't know the manufacturer.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Derek


Derek,

Is having it shipped to an American address and then reshipped to you an option?


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I may have to do that, get it re-shipped I mean.
That said, now that I've found a link to behlen country, I'll get in touch with them and see if they are willing to ship to canada.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok going out on a limb here and throw this at you...cant you make one yourself ?

we have them and hubby made them himself...its not even that much work...some welding and cutting involved and thats about it...he used an old kennelpart and cut it down to the size we needed welded a plate with feedrings (for the bowls) onto it and made a pivotsystem in the middle using a smaller metal pipe...added a lock on the side of the kennel and thats it...costs about 20 $ (if you have an old kennelpart to spare that is) 

maybe its worth a try ?


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought about building my own, but.... not a bad dog trainer here, horrible welder though


----------

